# Epilepsy Medication - affect on sperm quality



## Galps (Oct 22, 2009)

My husband has been taking Epanutin (Phenytoin) for 10 years.  We have one daughter who was conceived naturally after 18 months.  At the time my husband sperm was tested on 3 separate occasion and count was fine but motility was just below average.  We have been trying to conceive for 2 years now and in June my husband was retested and his count and motility was very low and abnormal sperm very high.  We have been told that are only hope of conception is ICSI.  

We have asked on many occasions whether the epilepsy medication could have an impact on sperm quality etc but are doctor and consultant has dismissed this and said no.  However, we have been doing some research and on numerous website Phenytoin is has stated to reduce quality and motility.  Please can you offer some advice whether this drug is known to reduce male fertility and some advice as to what we should do.

Many thanks
Claire


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Claire,

There is some evidence that motility and morphology can be affected by anti-epileptics however the disease itself can have an effect so its difficult to say for sure that it is definitely the drugs. They also appear to lower testosterone levels which again could have an effect. Again it's hard to put this into context as to how much this might affect chances of successful conception. Sperm production can be affected by so many different things and fluctuate from one sample to the next.

Worth looking at diet and lifestyle factors and speaking to consultant again to discuss options. Quite difficult though as need to balance need to control epilepsy and the other anti-epileptic drugs can have similar side effects too.

Maz x


----------

